# Aquascan and scratch in the Midlands



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

As the title suggests I am asking if anyone knows any place in the Midlands that does an aquascan and a scratch. I did ask cherish in Sutton Coldfield, but they only do the scratch. I've emailed professor quembys secretary in Warwick, but as of yet, No reply. 

Any recommendations would be great, thank you 😊


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Anybody, please?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Can anyone help with this question at all. 
I can find places that do the scratch, I Am not having luck with an aquascan 

Please and thank you 

JDM


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Looking for recommendations as to where I can get an aquascan AKA hycosy done in the Midlands please. 

I have rang Nuffield closest they do is hysteroscopy for £2,465   waiting on Nottingham getting back to me,But since they've not heard of a hycosy, I'm not holding my breath  
Cherish Sutton coldfield don't do them. 

Running out of ideas now. Going to Athens is not really an option, with so many mother/children and animal sitting issues. 

Any recommendations gratefully received.

Jdm


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

I thought I'd read somewhere that Manchester fertility does them? Sorry can't be more help x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Thank you, I will check that out

Jdm


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Midland Fertility in Tamworth maybe or Care Nottingham.

I don't think Prof Qs clinic or Coventry CRM do them, not that I recall seeing details for when we were there (they do the uNK biopsy which acts as a scratch at Prof Qs clinic).

Good luck xxx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I used Cherish for some of my scratches and all scans etc. They were great. I also saw Prof Brosens at Cov who did my last scratch. I'd phone Rachel at Cherish and ask if they know of anywhere. I found them really helpful and knowledgeable.
Good luck


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

thank you.

have emailed penny and she said i can get away with an ultrasound and scratch, so will definitely be back in touch with Cherish

thanks again

Jdm


----------

